# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  اشكال در بازيابي فايل پشتيبان

## سیروس مقصودی

با سلام

وقتي من فايل پشتياني را كه تهيه كرده ام را در يك دستگاه ديگر بازيابي ميكنم پيغام زير ظاهر ميشه . لازم به ذكر است كه هنگام بازيابي اصلا مشكلي نداشتم يعني حدود 10 سال است كه سيستم در شركتهاي مختلف كار ميكنه و كلي فايل پشتيبان تهبه و در دستگاههاي مختلف و عنوان ديتابيس با  نام هاي مختلف بازيابي كرده ام . تا الان با چنين پيغامي مواجه نشده بودم . براي حل اين مشكل چكار كنم  (لازم به توضيح است كه من از sqlserver2000 استفاده ميكنم )

با تشكر ...

----------

